# If anyone has a masterbuilt model 20070311, is the interior stainless steel or is it aluminized meta



## smoking in nye (Nov 14, 2013)

I am on my forth Gen 2 40" Masterbuilt smoker the "512" model. Todd from A-Maze-n products was giving me some advice on keeping my AMNPS going and in the conversation pointed out that the interior of the "512" unit is aluminized metal. If someone has the #20070311 Gen 1 model can you tell me if the interior is stainless steel? Since I have had so many problems with the new model I am thinking or returning it getting the Gen 1 model.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## chiefwej (Nov 15, 2013)

It's the same interior as the new one.


----------

